# Help cleaning paper label bottle



## 808 50th State (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello everyone,
 I need suggestions on how to clean a bottle without damaging the  paper label, one person suggested that I use some simple green and soak it inside the bottle and after soaking the bottle pour the gunk out, and repeat until the bottle cleans out, the bottle is about 1/2 full of old cod liver oil, yuk!!! any suggestions would be appreciated thanks Earl


----------



## 808 50th State (Nov 7, 2009)

another picture of the bottle


----------



## glass man (Nov 9, 2009)

COULD TAPE PLASTIC ALL AROUND THE LABAL,MAKING SURE IT IS NOT STUCK ONTO THE LABAL,ALSO MAKING SURE IT IS TAPED AIRTIGHT SO NOTHING WILL SEEP THROUGH. WHEN POURING THE GUNK OUT POUR ON THE OPPOSITE ON THE LABAL FOR EVEN MORE CAUTION. 

 MAYBE SOME ONE HAS A BETTER IDEA,BUT JUST MY 2CENTS WORTH. GOOD LUCK AND SHOW IT OFF CLEANED UP! JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2009)

Howzit Kiyabu,

 I'm not a very accomplished cleaner, so take however many grains of salt, but I have had some good results using bamboo skewers, like you would use for yakitori or shish kabobs. With or without some paper towel,  and/or rubber band on the end. With a little practice, you can kinda swirl the gunk outta there. They are also good for dislodging dirt and other stuff adhering to the insides.

 Good luck, man. Please let us know how you do it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 9, 2009)

I have had pretty good luck cleaning darkened labels using water with a low concentration of bleach. But do it at your own peril.[]


----------



## Baydog51 (Nov 10, 2009)

I've had some luck wrapping the bottle from the neck down with saran wrap and wrapping it several times with electical tape over the saran wrap. Put some Dawn Power Dissolver in to soak, pouring it out and adding more power dissolver to it.


----------



## coboltmoon (Nov 10, 2009)

Dawn Power Dissolver should work great for cleaning out the contents.


----------



## 808 50th State (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone, thanks for all the reply's, I can always count on you all for any question that I have, thanks again Earl


----------



## epackage (Nov 11, 2009)

Make sure to post your results Earl....


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, since it is congealed oil, you could probably heat it up (slowly) to around 120 or 130 degrees or so, then just pour the melted oil out and use some solvent to get rid of the remainder. I'd bet some carbo-sol would take care of it immediately, but be careful to not get any on the label. If you have a funnel and can pour slowly then you shouldn't have a problem.

 If you choose to heat it up, make sure the cork is not in place!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 11, 2009)

Good idea Plumbata. Should work.


----------

